
The Moon in 4k resolution [video] - wglb
https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4619
======
davidy123
Maybe it's just me, but I really wish they would not include music in these
presentations. It injects a loaded element in the experience. As well, I may
want to listen to my own audio. I ended up turning off audio, and fortunately
there are captions, but that's not always an option. People really have been
programmed to have expectations around media, which in some cases prevents
inclusion of more subtle and actual elements, and the computer's capabilities
to enable different preferences have not been realized.

~~~
fermienrico
The entire world of media is so frustratingly rotten - from YouTube to TV,
advertisements to documentaries, movies and music - everything is so goddamn
noisy.

An exception to this is - YouTube channel “Primitive Technology”. It’s
beautiful, it’s successful and this is what content should be. Unadulterated.
Why isn’t media like this anymore? There was a thread about Disney’s camera
techonogy in the 50’s and it was so well produced (see my comment history).
People spoke with clear enunciation and intent. The world has become a chaotic
mess and the only thing I want to do is meditate and get the away from
constant bombardment of my senses. I don’t want HDR. I want good content, I
don’t care about the __material __qualities (although 4K moon video makes
sense because resolution __is __the content in this case).

~~~
sangnoir
> Unadulterated.

Nothing ever is. Lighting, camera angle, framing (wide shot or close-up),
color temperature, camera movement (handheld, dolly ), and focus are some of
the things that influence how the viewer feels. Music is one the more overt
elements, but nothing is unadulterated, even the sound mixing is an editorial
choice - are the bird chirps audible underneath the hammering of the stone
chisel?

~~~
andrewwharton
I've also heard there's no true Scotsman either...

~~~
sangnoir
I bet whoever said that had "no accent" too :-).

------
simplify
How did they estimate the age of the crater? Did they bring some moon rock
back and test it? Or infer it using other data?

~~~
stickydink
I believe it's mostly driven by analyzing the craters within craters. The more
craters within, the more likely it is to be older. That can be calibrated
against data from samples brought back from known sites on the moon.

------
golergka
Compared to Earth, it's amazing how much three dimensional detail is visible
from orbit. Are those surface details up to scale, or are they scaled up for
the video?

~~~
Rooster61
My guess is that surface craters and details look more pronounced on the Moon
than the Earth due to the fact that the craters are in fact larger relative to
the overall size of the planetary body they are on. Our brain is going to
automatically compare the peaks and valleys of whatever feature we are looking
relative to the body it is on. And when that body is much larger, the details
appear less pronounced, when in reality they are the same size as the one on
their smaller-body counterparts. The eye simply has more to take in, and thus
downplays the contrast caused by the elevation changes. I hope that makes
sense.

------
zokier
Is it just me, or is there some jankiness/stuttering in the movements/pans
throughout the video?

Namely in this 4k version hosted directly at NASA:

[https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a004600/a004619/moonto...](https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a004600/a004619/moontour_narrated_2160p30.mp4)

------
chrisseaton
I'm not sure it makes any sense to talk about a video being in 4K resolution
without talking about the resolution of the data that went into the production
of the video. I could make a 4K video of the moon right now (or when it gets
dark) by sticking my iPhone out of my window. Presumably it's the source data
that is high resolution in this video, not just the video itself?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Essentially they have much better resolution source material and they scaled
that into a 4K signal which allows for a viewing experience that is "better"
than having it be scaled to 1080P.

As for showing it on the web? Well generally unless you have a 4K monitor you
won't see it at the full video resolution. It does look pretty crisp and
stunning at 4K.

~~~
chrisseaton
> Well generally unless you have a 4K monitor

Ah this is a common misconception actually! I think that the chroma resolution
in video is often less than the pixel resolution, so a pixel resolution higher
than your screen resolution can still be useful to get the extra colour data.

~~~
goldenkey
I have noticed this with quite many video players. Downscaling from 4k to
fullscreen on my not-so-4k monitor seems to provide better details than the
native 1080. On YouTube for example. Do you know if this is in effect for
YouTube videos?

~~~
zokier
Big factor here is the bitrate of the video; on practically all streaming
platforms 1080p video is very heavily compressed and while speculating, on
sites like YT there is also encoding speed vs visual quality optimization
going on.

With equal bitrates and high-quality encoders the difference should be
smaller, or even turn towards preferring 1080p depending on the bitrate.

------
mixmastamyk
There were some high resolution photos taken of the moon a few years ago
during a Chinese mission, worth taking a gander.

~~~
ovao
Do you have a link?

~~~
mixmastamyk
Chang'e 3 lander and Yutu rover camera data:

[http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2016/0128165...](http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2016/01281656-fun-with-a-new-data-set-change.html)

~~~
ovao
Thanks!

------
suyash
Is the color added in editing or was there color in the moon's surface?

------
kevinSuttle
I just want this, sans text, as my an Apple TV screensaver.

~~~
spartanatreyu
I literally just downloaded this to use as a macOS screensaver using
"SaveHollywood".

------
boznz
Pointing out a lava tube would have been nice.

------
FullyFunctional
This is awesome. I wonder what was the format of source and if it could be
made available as it would be a nice testcase for AV1.

------
agentofoblivion
Man, NASA needs to hire some design and marketing people. They have a talent
for making amazing outer space content boring.

------
2474
Still waiting for street view...

~~~
narag
Street is the key word.

~~~
tk75x
Maybe we can get a "craterside" view

~~~
narag
LOL... that's actually just logical. Craters are the geo features that have
the names, well also seas but craters are practical to show a view from the
center.

------
aw3c2
Direct link instead of aggregator website:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5Pj6GQL2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5Pj6GQL2o)

~~~
lisper
Or the NASA site:

[https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4619](https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4619)

~~~
dang
Changed to that from [http://flowingdata.com/2018/04/10/the-moon-
in-4k-resolution/](http://flowingdata.com/2018/04/10/the-moon-
in-4k-resolution/). Thanks!

~~~
lisper
You bet.

------
__ka
Morgan Freeman should narrate these for free

